
Rapid Fire security games - wooptoo
https://blog.forallsecure.com/2016/05/24/live-streaming-security-games/#videos
======
tylerni7
:) Thanks for posting! I made this (the blog post/narrated the videos).

Some folks asked, so I also uploaded the source for the challenges in the
videos: [https://github.com/ForAllSecure/c2c-rapidfire-
challenges](https://github.com/ForAllSecure/c2c-rapidfire-challenges)

